

Universities Banning iPads Left, Right and Center Due to Bandwidth Overload - samratjp
http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/18512/38/

======
ahi
1) The site is called FUDzilla. 2) GW's IT has always sucked. Mostly funding
issues.

~~~
ismarc
Yeah, I resisted posting a comment earlier as well. The "article" ignores that
the problems are due to the DHCP client on the iPad, not the networks.

